# Spalted Maple Question



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

A friend gave me a large piece of spalted maple. It would make a couple of beautiful bowls/platters.

My question is- because the wood is very soft and "pithy" should it be stabilized before I try to turn it? And if so, what is the correct procedure for stabilizing wood?

Thanks in advance for any information.

Lew


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey there lew, i dont really know but , i have seen guys rub regular white glue into there spalted wood, it seems to stabilize it. and it dries clear…but that is just 2 cents from an ole Alaskan…ive been told i spent to many hours in the sub freezing temperature , could be true…lol…..


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

Clear dewaxed shellac can help too and won't prevent the wood from taking stain later. Neither the glue or shellac will absorb very deep though so you may have to reapply several times.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

*Grizz and Don-* Thanks for the tips!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Months ago, I did post a related question on the knife making (maker) forum - cannot remember the exact name of the forum. From what I understand, wood stabilizing is not easy to be done at home. However, it still can be done, with little success.
You may have a look at this home stabilizing process @
http://www.northcoastknives.com/northcoast_knives_tutorials_hints_tips3.htm

Good luck.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

*Marsol*- Thanks for the link!


----------



## boneskennedy (Jul 3, 2012)

Lew, you can stabilize the blanks youre self! use ZK-TR 90 resin and stabilize the whole blank before you turn it, how big of a blank are you talking?this resin will make the blank hard and turnable.
Jon


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

*Jon*- The blank was about 5" thick and 15-20" in diameter. I ended up cutting it into two bowl blanks and working with CA to toughen up the soft spots.


----------



## boneskennedy (Jul 3, 2012)

Lew, next time you have a blank like that I can stabilize it for ya!
Jon


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

*Jon*- Thanks, I'll remember that!!


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Ah Lew, sounds like too much work to me… why dontcha just send that wood my way, and I'll take that stress off your hands, 'cause I just roll that way, ya know… 

Sorry I don't know anything on the subject, but I hope you figure it out!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

*Milo*- Thanks, I'll keep you in mind next time my friend forces me to take another piece :^)


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I think it is more accurate to say "harden" as opposed to "stabilize" as, with spalted wood, as soon as it has been dried enough it is stabile. The problem , of course, is that if the decay has gone too far the wood is very soft. I guess it depends on what a guy means by "stabilize" . . .


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

I have not tried this yet but it is on my list of to do's, Clear Penetrating Epoxy Sealer. Looks like it would do the trick.
http://www.smithandcompany.org/CPES/index.html


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

*MC*- I guess I did not use the correct term. You are correct when you say harden the wood, which is what I wanted to do.

*Wood…*- That might be the ticket, Thanks!


----------

